# Best cycling towns in DFW



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

At this stage more curiosity but might end up more. I am an avid rider. Mostly weekends. A/B pace depending on the groups. Used to lots of hills but not really my strong suit.


----------



## ulu (Sep 19, 2012)

I moved to ft worth from San Diego almost a year ago, and I am very stoked on the biking routes. I've only scratched the surface so far, but I love the towns of Aledo, Weatherford, Burleson, Crowley and Cleburne. Nice rolling hill terrain, and if the wind is sub 20 mph there is fantastic riding.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

ulu said:


> I moved to ft worth from San Diego almost a year ago, and I am very stoked on the biking routes. I've only scratched the surface so far, but I love the towns of Aledo, Weatherford, Burleson, Crowley and Cleburne. Nice rolling hill terrain, and if the wind is sub 20 mph there is fantastic riding.


Good to hear. Have not heard much yet but these things sometimes take time.


----------



## ulu (Sep 19, 2012)

The hills really do make the riding here better, as the wind in the flat sections can make the rides unenjoyable. The country roads in the towns I mentioned are wide and quiet, although I now carry dog spray.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm in Waxahachie. Old and slow. I'm going to compact cranksets to get more low gears with less shifting. I like riding into the wind. Summer winds are from the south (Not telling Texans anything new) The hills aren't too hard or long, but good enough for a workout. I ride a little north-south 'hill loop' (2 or 3 miles) of frontage road, 1 to 3 times. One short hill gets steeper at the end so I can practice standing. Ride down to Italy into the wind and back. If the wind is too bad I have some east-west routes. The main thing is to choose roads with enough shoulder to avoid cars hitting you. Most of the dogs are pets and the main thing is keeping them away from your front wheel. Impromptu intervals.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I know this post is old but just wanted to say that the routes my club has (STCC) in Frisco area is pretty good...


----------

